# Boot logo not matching rom



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

If I flash the ics of miui, I get the lquid rom boot logo. If I flash CM4DX GB, I get the MIUI spinning globe. I wipe everything like normal. Back on froyo, Liberty and sometimes Apex boot logo would remain on other roms but this is a constant. I even reflashed to test again.

Is my phone going nuts or just common? It doesn't mess with the rom, just odd.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Boot logos are changed by flashing a zip of the desired image, thus custom logo are included in some roms and not in others. Thus installing Vortex for example gives a custom logo. If CM7 was flashed afterwards without an SBF, the bootlogo will remain there. As for your boot animation, it should be changed with every rom, I dont know why the MIUI animation would show up on CM7.
I hope this helps

EDIT: You can fix the bootlogo problem by flashing a new one. Here's a list:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/176-custom-droid-x2-boot-logos-library/


----------

